# Compound bow.need help!



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

A buddy of mine found one in the woods and gave it to me,the string has long since rotted away.any way to re string this junker without a press?


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

ive never needed any press for any of the many compound bows we own.......they're not all that difficult to do magus............the bear whitetail and the blacktail are about the hardest because of their size.... 


also make damn sure the limbs havnt rotted....you know how old fiberglass gitz.......


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Didn't you get banned?

Limbs are fine.it was just out there a season.Its a Browning, very thick limbs.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

banned???? why????


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

My bad it was survivalscout666


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

If it has bolts holding the limbs to the riser you should be able to do it without a press. Just loosen the limb bolts about 1/2 turn at a time until the string is slack. Do you know what the string length is and how many pounds of draw weight at maximum poundage? Strings are easy to make. If you need one let me know. It would help if you posted a picture of the cable ends where the string attaches and a photo of the entire bow.

Steve


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Ah thanks!now that sounds useful!I can make strings for my recurve bows so shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Ok, need a bit more help.this thing is a Browning Midas.I cant seem to pull it back even after adjusting it.anyone got a pic of how the cams look close up?


----------

